# shop vac.. can it b dustcollectoin



## crookedcut (Feb 7, 2012)

i have a good shop vac can i use it for a dust collection system??? if so can yall help me out i know nothing about it....


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

We have a great entire shop set up with Automatic gates. When you turn a particular machine on the inline gate opens and the unit powers on. We do have one lonely Chop Saw though that is not connected to the system. We have a Rigid Vacuum in a cab below it with a switch plug outlet . When you pull trigger on saw the vacuum starts and off when you release trigger. The gizmo is very cheap $20 you plug it into a standard 110 outlet and then plug the two devices into it. You can get it through Rockler but I just saw it at Home Depot. Hope this helps

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

crookedcut said:


> i have a good shop vac can i use it for a dust collection system??? if so can yall help me out i know nothing about it....


I have a small shop and all I use is a shop vac. I don't know if you can call it a "system" as the hose needs to travel to each machine. I don't think a regular shop vac would have enough soup to pull a bunch of piping. I did put a Oneida dust deputy on it which helped immensely. :smile:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

If you are planning on using a shop vac, then you definitely want to consider putting a separator inline with it. This will help your filter from getting clogged. you can buy one like the dust deputy, or make one for real cheap. There are many members here that have made one and are real happy, including myself.

The one thing a shop vac won't be too good for is the tools that make ALOT of chips and shavings, like a jointer, planer, or lathe. They just don't have the power to remove the volume of chips/dust that they produce. I got by with a shop vac for years, but when I purchased my jointer, a true DC was my next purchase.

As far as piping it goes, It could work, as long as you are only using one tool at a time, and you make sure to seal up your piping VERY WELL. Any air leak will greatly diminish your efficiency. Don't forget to have blast gates so that you can isolate each tool.

Hope this helps.

Fabian


----------



## GARConst11 (Nov 21, 2011)

If you want dust EVERYWHERE, use a Shop Vac. I use a model built by Dustless Technologies, they catch even the finest of dust and they have a doulbe filter system and a HEPA certified unit too. Hey, afterall, it is your health you are dealing with, so thats why I would not recommend a Shop Vac.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I use a Ridged shop vac for dust collection and I dont have dust EVERYWHERE. In fact, I dont have dust anywhere except for in the bottom of the collection bin under my Thien Seperator. There are many folks who use a shop vac succesfully, you just have to do it right. Build a seperator and you'll be fine.


----------



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

*You Can Do It with a Shop-Vac*

My Shop-Vac is a 12 Gallon Model 800L. In 2010, I added a Trash Can Cyclone Lid w/ a 5-gallon bucket to create a 2-stage system.

After having a malfunction that clogged the paper filter, I browsed the Shop-Vac website for a solution. I equipped the 800L with a 
Gore CleanStream-Gore HEPA Cartridge Filter (Shop-Vac 9034000) and a Disposable Collection Filter Bag (906-62-00). 
This created a 3-stage system that is effective for filtering all but the extremely finest dust.

I use the system with my lathe and have no problem with large chips. The cyclone gets them.


----------

